# heads and cam package



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys ive got a completely stock 06 gto and i found this heads and cam package by patriot performance. 

https://www.patriot-performance.com/xcart/product.php?productid=228&cat=87&page=1

i was wondering if i bought this, and had it installed if it would really make my car have 650 horses? from stock? is it reliable for almost everyday driver? will i have to upgrade anything else?

i am pretty new to power add ons and was wondering if i could get some expert advice


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't that a carb'd intake? Going to definatly be more than a bolt on.


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

your not going to get 650hp with just this package. im pretty sure they were talking about when they added this package to their 496/550hp crate engine, they bumped it up to 650hp. i think you would be better off getting a cai, headers, and full exhaust to better prepare your car for an upgraded cam package. with all that you should be pushing around and extra 100 horses (rough estimate).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't seen very many 650HP n/A builds. They are usually the most expensive and to get that much power you will need alot more then just heads/cam.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ok thanks that helped a lot


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

slp has a heads cam and intake manifold package that they dynoed to add about a hundred horses


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re*

I dont even think that package is for an LS motor sounds like Big block chevy.-----Danfigg


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL the only thing that is going to happen if you get that kit is you're gonna be pretty pissed because it's for a Big Block Chevy, not a LS series engine. Notice on the webpage that is gives you a list of categories to choose from? BBC, SBC and LS Series? 

650hp at the crank is hard to do NA and 650rwhp is very very very hard to do NA. If you want that kinda power you're gonna have to go FI so it can be "driveable". Then you're also gonna have to upgrade a TON of other stuff.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

650rwhp with heads and cam.....LMFAO....NO..


----------

